# Our friends in the Phillipines



## chinacats (Nov 10, 2013)

Any word? Here's hoping they are alright.


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 10, 2013)

us folks in luzon are doing fine (northen main island), the folks down in visayas (central main island) got pretty hit hard. 

if you guys wanna help out or whatever, get on over to the red cross philippines site and donate or something. 

thanks. 

http://www.redcross.org.ph/donate

already got a bunch of folks helping out assembling necessities for folks down south of us.

=D

if you wanna read up on some news about what's going on in the country here's a couple links:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Thinking-Class-of-the-Philippines/375179605892585?ref=stream&hc_location=stream

http://www.interaksyon.com/

=D


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 10, 2013)

here's a picture for those curious:


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 10, 2013)

I was just reading about the terrible destruction and an estimated loss of at least 10,000 lives. My thoughts go out to you guys and I hope that you will get all the help you need.

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 10, 2013)

Terrible is an understatement


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 10, 2013)

thank you all for the concern. i have friends in visayas and i have not heard from them. i am still trying to contact them online, i guess power hasn't been restored.

i ask you all to donate if you can.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 10, 2013)

One of the bartenders at work is headed home tomorrow, I think he's from the south-Bang Hao?
He said everyone in his family is fine. I'm actually sending him some knives and knife related things as his brother is training to be a butcher.
Glad to hear that you are well Franz.


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 10, 2013)

i live in manila, which is a part of the philippines that didn't get hurt by the super typhoon, only had some strong winds, minimal rains. sucks that there's gonna be another typhoon passing through the same path that haiyan did. but what can you do? 

it's pretty messed up. i just hope that the donations we are getting internationally are actually being sent to those in need. the guy that runs the philippine red cross is a man that i believe in truly. not like the ones in government.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 10, 2013)

So glad to hear that you are safe. I hope you hear from friends/family soon and that they are also safe and well.


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://stormvisuals.com/florida-weather/2013/11/10/video-storm-photographer-shares-experience-with-deadly-typho.html

here's a sample video of the devastation.


i'll let you guys know if i hear from any of my friends that are affected. =D

what really sucks is, there's another storm coming that's in a similar path of haiyan.... this is just really really f'd up.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 11, 2013)

man....speechless...


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 11, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> thank you all for the concern. i have friends in visayas and i have not heard from them. i am still trying to contact them online, i guess power hasn't been restored.
> 
> i ask you all to donate if you can.


 $25 is about 1090 pesos in Philippines on paypal


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 11, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> thank you all for the concern. i have friends in visayas and i have not heard from them. i am still trying to contact them online, i guess power hasn't been restored.
> 
> i ask you all to donate if you can.



PayPal Conversion Rate as of Nov 11, 2013: 1 U.S. Dollar = 42.4867 Philippine Pesos
Change


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## franzb69 (Nov 28, 2013)

just upping this, my people still need a lot of help!

thank you.


----------

